# bersa



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

got me a bersa thunder 380 yesterday, never taken from the box. my friend needed some extra cash. it came with one mag and maybe 20 rounds. is this a decent gun? reviews are half and half. as much as i will ever shoot it im sure it will last. it is a tight little mother.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I had one for quite a while. It was a pretty good little gun, originally bought for my wife but she had trouble racking the slide. I took it to the range and kept it in my truck for a while. Got rid of it because I have large hands and it would "bite" the web of my hand.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

On single action, mine will shoot one ragged hole groups at 10 yards. I shot it in silhouette matches to break it in and could hit with it consistently out to 75 yds. 

Joraca


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

I have the Bursa 380 and the 9mm and like them both. If you decide you don't want it, I'll take it!!!


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Good gun for the money, carried one for quite a while.


----------

